# Share Your Town Tunes!



## OviRy8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mine isn't this, but I made it in a Melody Paper card:
G-c--C-AG-c--zzz

What are yours?


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 10, 2016)

Soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur.

G _ E E F _ D D C D E F G _ _ _


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

Recently changed mine to "The Music of the Night" from Phantom of the Opera:

B-D-A-D-GABCA-D-


----------



## Licorice (Jul 10, 2016)

Mine is Jinjo Village from Banjo-Tooie.


Spoiler


----------



## Whisper (Jul 10, 2016)

Mine is Uchu Dance from Yo-kai Watch.

A z A z G A z G A G A C - E - -


----------



## BluebellLight (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't know the exact notes but mine is Bonetrousle from Undertale


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 10, 2016)

"A Song of Ice and Fire" from Game of Thrones. Doesn't match my theme but I'm obsessed with GoT and hearing the intro theme song makes me happy. Love that song.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 10, 2016)

My Main town, TubeTown has *Ode To Joy*






My second town, HotDoggy has *Oscar Mayer Weiner*


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 10, 2016)

Mine's the Star Trek Voyager theme


----------



## lunachii (Jul 10, 2016)

this is mine! It's the jurassic park theme song  (because i love the movies, also the tune is great)


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jul 11, 2016)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> Mine's the Star Trek Voyager theme


I want the full version of that. Voyager's opening theme is my favorite theme out of all the Star Trek opening themes.

As for me, It's the beginning few notes of A Maiden's Illusionary Funeral ~ Necro Fantasy from Touhou's 7th game, Perfect Cherry Blossom, as it is Ran's theme, my favorite character of the series.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul8UFl72KOY for comparison.


----------



## Snowfall (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm not too sure of the exact notes but mine is the first few notes of "Bink's Sake" from the anime One Piece because I adore that show.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 11, 2016)

Mines Harry Potter!! I fell in love with the books and movies and found a tune and used it for my town ever since


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 11, 2016)

These are all some really cool themes!


----------



## Ossy (Jul 11, 2016)

Mine is Cirno's theme from Touhou. I'll post notes later...


----------



## Camillion (Jul 11, 2016)

Mine's Renai Circulation from Bakemonogatari~


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm currently using Clocks by Coldplay.


----------



## raeepow (Jul 16, 2016)

Roundabout by YES because I'm an actual trash can


----------



## Chicha (Jul 16, 2016)

In my second town, I'm currently using She Wolf by Shakira. I wish there were more Shakira town tunes tbh, it was all I could find online. ;^;






I'm too lazy to post my main town tune but it's Emotion from Pokemon Black and White.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

Potatoes and Molasses from Over The Garden Wall


I also love this one (Junes Theme from Persona 4)


----------



## Jam_And_Custard (Jul 16, 2016)

Mine is Coffee by bts. (Not that I'm a giant fan of them or anything I just love 7 of them...)


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 16, 2016)

My town theme is currently "Kagerou Days" by Jin. Don't know the notes, but I found it on Tumblr.


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Oct 6, 2017)

I recently made my own without using a music sheet its Splish Splash (dont judge)
Notes: C- C- A G C C C G-


----------



## Forests (Oct 6, 2017)

Mine is "Go The Distance" from Disney's Hercules.


----------



## Lotuss (Mar 21, 2020)

Mine is Haiiro To Ao by Kenshi Yonezu

BCD-GGxG
EDC-DExD


----------

